# Does anybody know what kind of bike this is?



## Billy1957 (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## bike (Jul 11, 2018)

late 1880s Victor springfork by overman wheel-best left alone and not messed with
My 2c


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 11, 2018)

Circa 1888-90 Victor made by the Overman Wheel Co. of Chicopee Falls, Mass.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 11, 2018)

cool and rare bicycle, missing some parts but I would love to own one!
crazy how they welded a second front chainring to be able to ride it with a "newer" block/skiptooth chain.
hard to tell from the pictures, but the rear sprocket seems to also be modified.
those rims are probably held on by the tires!!!


----------



## SKPC (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice bike!   I *like *it!!....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## kreika (Jul 11, 2018)

Whats the scoop on the bottom bracket? Almost looks like a rear end off a car???


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 11, 2018)

Wow super....Sweet...let me know if it’s going for sale....


----------



## bike (Jul 12, 2018)

The bottom bracket slides to adjust the chain


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 12, 2018)

From May 3, 1889 issue of _The Bicycling World and LAW Bulletin_:


----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 12, 2018)

Tiring looks like cushion tire which would make it 1891, which I believe was the last year for this Model A design.


----------



## anders1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 12, 2018)

I believe one is on display at THE BICYCLE MUSEUM OF AMERICA New Bremen,Ohio


----------



## gmiller (Aug 29, 2018)

Here is one at Science Museum Oklahoma


----------

